# Toro PowerMax Alphabet Soup ???



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Just wondering what the various model 'letters' in the PowerMax series signify? I see various models

LE
OE
OX
OXE
OHXE

The base models over the years seem to be LE or OX

Not sure what the difference is between the various models . . . and then there is of course the engine/bucket nomenclature ( ex 826 or 1028 ) that's easy to figure out. The lettering . . . not so much.

Appreciate any help from the Toro experts here on SFB. Thanks. :smile2:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I think that the "H" signifies a model with hand warmers. The "X" means some form of steering, (guessing here on this one). The "E" probably means electric start.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

L= flat head, O= ohv, the others Zavie got right.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351 beno
ohxe? o=oh valve, h= hd machine, x=steering controls, e= electric like warmer and lamp?? would love to know myself


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> 351 beno
> ohxe? o=oh valve, h= hd machine, x=steering controls, e= electric like warmer and lamp?? would love to know myself


H is heated handles, e is only for electic start, x is steering. They don't have a symbol for hd or head lamp. 
exp 
37780 small frame 826 oe no light, ohv, electric start. 

37781 small frame 826 oxe with light, ohv, auto turn, electric start. 

38805 big frame hd 826 oxe with light, ohv steering triggers, electric start.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks, guys my sanity has been saved


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

mine also. crazy numbers 38801, 928 powermax ohxe. head spinning and not from inhaling nitro fuel then maybe i really need a few lungs full for the racers who know what i mean,


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't forget "t.e" also (cant write t next to e or it spell checks it to "the"!)

I believe the T is for Two Stroke


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

superbuick said:


> Don't forget "t.e" also (cant write t next to e or it spell checks it to "the"!)
> 
> I believe the T is for Two Stroke


What about the 37777 826 ote? Not a two stroke.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

351beno said:


> What about the 37777 826 ote? Not a two stroke.


Wow - weird! So what IS the "T" for then??? I have a 726te and always thought it was for two-stroke.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Toro lists the 37777 826 ote as having extra wide tires so maybe the t or the e means extra wide??


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Toro lists the 37777 826 ote as having extra wide tires so maybe the t or the e means extra wide??


Wide ovals ? LOL


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Wide ovals ? LOL


"T" means it comes with tires, LOL


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

Is the "X" related to those freewheel triggers found underneath the handle? 

OE vs OXE 

So the OXE would have the trigger freewheel steering.
Would the OE lack any type of freewheel steering?


----------



## Woodstock (Jan 15, 2021)

What about the A? Just got a 828OAE. Is that the auto steering instead of the triggers (X)?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I must say that a couple of years ago when I first posted my question about the alphabet soup, it all seemed like Greek to me . . .

Now it has sunken in and I can interpret the model configurations at first glance


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Just saw a 826 OTE model on FB. still not sure what the 'T' signifies.  

4-stroke engine OHV engine, electric start . . . so that covers the 'O' and the 'E' . . .


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I am seeing more Toro 826 OTE models on FB and CL . . . still not sure what the 'T' signifies.

They look like the OE models - Briggs 4-stroke 1150 series engine.

So far we have:
E=electric start
L=Flat head
O=Overhead valve
X=Trigger steer
A=Auto-steer
H=Hand-warmer grips

T=???  Some have mentioned different tires, but they look pretty much the same as other models. 

Does Toro publish their model code decipher?


----------

